# RAM Taktung - kompatibel mit CPU?



## Tratonix (17. April 2015)

Hallo,

ich möchte bald meine RAM upgraden weil ich gerade nur 2 alte 4GB Riegel mit einer 1333MHz Taktung habe.


Das Mainboard unterstützt ja fast alle Taktungen aber wenn ich bei meinem Prozessor ( Intel Core i7 4790k ) auf der Homepage gucke steht etwas dass er anscheinend nur 1333MHz und 1600MHz unterstützt.


Heißt das, dass er andere gar nicht erkennt oder bringen höhere gar nichts?


Würde mich um eine kurze Erklärung freuen ^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. April 2015)

Bitte einmal hier lesen, besonders Mythos 3 und die Benchmarks:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...arbeitsspeicher-thread-inkl-langzeittest.html

Das sollte deine Fragen alle beantworten


----------



## Tratonix (18. April 2015)

Ok danke ^^


Was könntest du mir denn empfehlen?
16GB 1600MHz oder sollte ich mehr nehmen?


----------



## wildcat76 (18. April 2015)

Solltest Du alles gelesen haben, würdest Du nicht mehr nach 1600er oder mehr als 16gb fragen...  
In der Regel reichen 8gb noch aus. 
Aber das liegt in erster Linie an Deiner Software, spielst Du z. B. Bf4 würden 16Gb dir deine Frametimes verbessern.
Desweiteren glaube ich könnte der Ram als Cacheerweiterung dienen, was aber nur merkbar ohne SSD ist.


----------

